# New mid range Hoyts



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I was looking at Hoyt's site today and see that they have released 2 mid priced bows. Does any one know anything about them.

http://www.hoyt.com/community/article_detail.php?id=23

Phoned Magnum Archery last week and the Katera is R7100 bare bow. Still way out of reach for now.

Cherio
Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't know anything more than what the site says, but the thing is that every year will see better and more value bows being put out there. These seem to offer as good an entrance to the sport as any others!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Same specs - almost exactly - as my Hyst HC was. Just 2 years down the track!


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*New Hoyts*

Presume you're talking about the new Hawk series from Hoyt? It's about the same as the Reflex Growler, where the Superhawk just have XT500 laminated limbs. Why don't you have a look at the Reflex range? The Charger has nice specs as well as the Ridgeline 34. It's nothing but Hoyt technology with another name... Magnum has a special on the Charger and I think it's well worth the money... Good luck


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Just in Hoyt RH Ultra tec 70#......*

The bow was brought in by a client that has been following the hunting bow trends very closely. He has just ordered a Dream Seaaon and has offered up his hoyt for sale.

The bow is currently under going a total overhaul at the present owners expense...a brand new custom set of strings made and fitted while simaltaneously being brought back to spec by a Black Hawk Tech.

The 70# bow will come with a scott caliper release
Limb savers
string leeches
peep/dloop
tru glo sight
Nap 1000 6" stabilizer
brieded bow sling
nap dropaway arrow rest
6 hunting arrows with field points
and a Plano bow box 

This pre owned bow kit is offered to SA AT members only for.....R6800.00 cash(out of the shop for R7200,00 including final fitment and some lessons)

Don't offen see this typ of quality on offer too often at this price.....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Spatan no man that's mean, with me broke and all, What can one do. I am getting good at waiting, mabey the cane price will go up this year. who knows.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*you need to coax everyone to....*

Have more sugar in their tea and coffie,mate:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ryan - just get overdraft and buy this bow. Opportunities like this seldom come along twice in a row!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

James if my OD had a + and not a - in front of it I would be a wealthy man! I am way deep down there. Six figures brother


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Eish!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Eish you have no idea, agriculture in this country is belly up soon unless someone wakes up. For the first time in history SA imported more food that it exported last month. Now the state wants to sieze all of the impliments and tractors when they take a farm, as that is the reason that the last 2.3 MILLION HA of redistributed land is now derilict. "Hauwe we had no tractors" I know we will steal those from the farmers whose familys have worked generations to build the farms up. We will take the farm business and give it to a vagrant who has decended from a family of vagrants who have sat outside their huts watching the days go past for the last century. That will ensure food security. 

Sorry but I am angry with this setup


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*People just don't seem to get it....*

Hi Ryan,

The powers that be are just so short sighted, Poverty aliveaition should mean that we learn from the mistakes of others and not do the same things and expect a different result. The present government is only concerned about the "Vote"... which ultimatly leads to POWER and MONEY to a few. This country smacks of "animal farm" where the "pigs" rallied all the other animals together with alot of smooth talking(telling them how badly off they all were while the "farmer" was living like a king) to kill the "farmer" and then took over control of the farm...to eventually work everyone else(all the other "animals") to death for their sole gain (the "pigs") then after a time the whole farm calapsed and fell into poverty including the "pigs". The reason.... "The "Pigs" being so greedy forgot to feed the goose that layed the golden egg" .....


Really sorry you'er having a tough time... The petrol price coming down hopfully helps alittle. Be thankfull that you work for yourself an so have the ability to be creative. Each month holds new promise....


Take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the support Spatan, It gets frustrating sometimes.
Ryan


----------

